# Silky, young, Ringneck Dove Wanted...



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hello,

I"m looking to buy a Silky, young Ringneck Dove, just one, it doesn't matter the sex. Please, it needs to be in the Eastern part of the US.  If you know anyone e-mail me privtitly. 


Thank you all,

David


----------

